# NORTHWEST FOLKLIFE-2012



## spudnic (Feb 21, 2012)

MAY25-28 SEATTLE WASHIGTON
http://www.nwfolklifefestival.org/folklife/programming-the-2012-festival/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 21, 2012)

so, ive never been to this event, but it seems to be a big thing in the traveler community now. what if im not a big fan of folk music? is it still worth going to? whats going on around this besides the music (if anything?)


----------



## Sydney (Feb 21, 2012)

Doesnt look like theres anything to it but folk music.... so you prolly wont like it unless you like folk music.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Feb 21, 2012)

Go to bumpershoot, way better than folklife: http://bumbershoot.org/


----------



## suzie fox (Feb 21, 2012)

i think one big thing folklife has going for it that bumpershoot doesn't, is that it's free.


----------



## Rolling Blackouts (Mar 15, 2012)

Folk Life is an acoustic clusterfuck hoedown of dirty kids having a jolly good time. Would recommend it to all.
But the Squat Lyfe afterparty is where the real fun is to be found.


----------



## 40 Hands (Apr 1, 2012)

This sounds pretty awesome, if i somehow make it out there in time ill totally check that out!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 20, 2012)

where do you find the squat lyfe after party? im making plans right now to be up there for this!


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 23, 2012)

Rolling Blackouts said:


> Folk Life is an acoustic clusterfuck hoedown of dirty kids having a jolly good time.


good choice of words!..........


----------



## bradbradidea (May 8, 2012)

I'm head out to Seattle next weekend defiantly gonna be there


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 19, 2012)

well, it's official! i will be up in seattle for folk life this year! ill be in town on the 24th. who else is going to be there? where is everyone hanging out at? we should have a punk nomad camp


----------



## bradbradidea (May 19, 2012)

Just made it from norther MN to southern CA now heading up there! and im down to kick at if theres a pn camp


----------



## Agni Riniari (May 20, 2012)

PN Camp, definitely. I wasn't planning on being up here still, but, seeing as how I have never gone, I think it'll be worth it. I have no idea where we should kick it, though. Any ideas, people? Otherwise, I might just start tagging signs and arrows towards some random spot the day of. ;P

- Agni


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 20, 2012)

I havent looked up the location yet and im not very familiar with seattle, but im taking a greyhound up there this wed and will be in seattle on thurs. Ill look up the location of the festival and propose a location to meet up at!


----------



## Agni Riniari (May 23, 2012)

http://www.nwfolklifefestival.org/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Chandler-Guide-Edit-copy.pdf

Here's a map of the Festival grounds for anyone that wants to take a quick glance if they're not familiar, or to help organize places to meet up.

- Agni


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 25, 2012)

Cool, ill take a look at this tomorrow, i just got to seattle today, and im camping out near the highway off broadway. Ill try and post a spot to meet in the morning, or if anyone has any ideas let me know and ill just find you at that spot.


----------



## Doobie_D (May 25, 2012)

See yall there Tommorow!


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 25, 2012)

im here with diagaro, mostly going to be kicking it around the fountain i think. just look for my huge blue/grey backpack.


----------

